# Stuffed zucchini



## cajunsmoker (Mar 25, 2007)

Told GoFish that I would post some pics on making stuffed zucchini's and since that was what we were having for the family sunday dinner, here goes.


Start out by slicing your zucchini lengthwise and scooping out the flesh.




Save the flesh and add one chopped onion and any other veg such as celery, pepper etc




Brown 3 hot Italian sausage and 3 sweet Italian sausage together




Add the reserved vegetables to the browned sausage and cook down till the onions are clear




When veggies are ready, add about Â½ cup grated parmesan cheese and 1 cup Italian seasoned bread crumbs, stir till moisture is absorbed and remove from heat




Stuff your zucchini shells with the mixture when it cools enough to work with, cover with cheese of your choice and then put them on the smoker for about 2 hours at 275* 








Here is what it looks like finished and on a plate with some corn on the cob, wild rice with shiitake mushrooms and some cheesy bread.








Sounds like a lot of steps, but it really only takes about 45 minutes to prep it and then the cooking is in the smoker so itâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]s not that bad. 

Hope everyone has a good Sunday. Now for the race in Bristol


----------



## msmith (Mar 25, 2007)

Looks Mighty fine Rodger will have to try this for sure.


----------



## bigal (Mar 25, 2007)

messed up my post, gotta redo.

I can see ecoli in that food.  Send it to me & I'll check it in my "lab".  I'll let you know how it goes.

Good look'n food


----------



## deejaydebi (Mar 25, 2007)

Rodger -

Are you sure your not Italian? Great Zukes!


----------



## gypc (Mar 25, 2007)

Rodger!! That looks like the grubb man!! I'm gonna be so busy this year with all these new ideas.


----------



## tonto1117 (Mar 25, 2007)

So are ya 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 sure that is ????? Simply fabulous Rodger, this goes in my to make list....another winner!!!! Thanks


----------



## gofish (Mar 25, 2007)

Rodger

Thanks a million, that is going to be a hit for me this summer .......... Ummm, I guess that means I just stole your recipe!!!   Thanks again for sharing that.  Thats better than I imagined!


----------

